# 1938 Schwinn, model BC117



## cyclingday (Nov 29, 2018)

Ok, so here we have it. The 1938 Schwinn built, Excelsior model BC117




This model was sold as Schwinn's Standard Equipped, with the optional Spring Fork, Cycelock, and Forewheel Brake.



The three sizes listed were 16" 18" 20"
But the model designation for the three sizes was listed as 116 117 118 why they didn't just use the frame size? I guess we'll never know.




The BC designation came from the mix of B model and C model parts and paint scheme.




I always thought it was interesting that they had Standard models that could be deluxe equipped.
The back story on this bike, was that it was purchased in the Chicago area at a yard sale for $5.00
That old saying about, One's man's trash, is another man's treasure, was never more true, than with this poor old 1938 Schwinn model BC117.


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 29, 2018)




----------



## markivpedalpusher (Nov 29, 2018)

Wow-Wee ! I know the days will come many many moons from now when collectors say "that bike was owned and serviced by Marty Colver" The fit and finish couldn't be better! Well Done Marty !


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 29, 2018)

If a BC119 just like this ever pops up, I'm not sure I'd be able to resist! Amazing bike Marty!!! hope I can take her for a spin someday!


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 29, 2018)

Unbelievable!!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Nov 29, 2018)

Great Thor's Hammer!!  That's gorgeous!


----------



## bike (Nov 29, 2018)

Marty
How much for the light!?
-pg


----------



## Schwinn1776 (Nov 29, 2018)

That's one sexy ride!


----------



## bobcycles (Nov 29, 2018)

sell me the light, the rack, the lever, the back wheel, and the left grip

do 
it 
NOW


----------



## BatWaves (Nov 29, 2018)

Good Call. Sorry about that.


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 29, 2018)

KrustyCycles said:


> Just to throw a wrench, maybe someone here could explain this oddity...? I’ve never seen it before! The badge was a Speedboy Special/ Spokane Cycle & Toy Co.
> I’m not done stripping the nasty gold auto paint that was all over it.
> 
> View attachment 910774
> ...



Looks like  prewar DX...but please start another thread on your bike. Thanks!


----------



## Autocycleplane (Nov 29, 2018)

Wow fantastic example Marty. @Dave K has a killer one as well, you should check out his black and red beauty sometime. 

For a model named the “Standard” you sure don’t see a ton of them. I would love to see (own) one of these BC models with painted gothic fenders someday.


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 29, 2018)

Thanks, Eric.
I was talking with @onecatahula Pete the other day, and he had said that there wasn't a thread dedicated to the BC model Schwinns, so I mentioned that I'd start one when I got this bike rolling again.
Our hope is that anyone with a BC model would post pictures and descriptions of them here.
The @Dave K black and red bike is a phenomenal example of this model and it would be fantastic if some pictures of that beauty could be posted here as well.
I'm not sure where it is now, but the old Shaun Roblee two tone green one was another amazing example.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Nov 29, 2018)

NICE ORIGINAL!


----------



## Dave K (Nov 29, 2018)

Wow Marty your BC is stunning.  Nice work tracking down the correct patina matching parts.  

My black/red BC is in the process of getting some parts upgrades but will post pictures when it is all put back together.


----------



## Rust_Trader (Nov 29, 2018)

Very nice Marty! Here’s one Spence use to own like 5 years ago.


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 29, 2018)

Wow!
That's a nice one!
And it's badged as a Henderson!
I've heard there's a blue one out there somewhere.
Hopefully we'll get to see it someday.


----------



## Dave K (Nov 30, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> I've heard there's a blue one out there somewhere.
> Hopefully we'll get to see it someday.





Blue one
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/original-paint-prewar-schwinn.17437/

Pete @onecatahula has a one of a kind green green BC that definaly belongs in this thread.


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 30, 2018)

Wow!
Cobalt Blue, and it's a Henderson too!

Thanks for that link, Dave.


----------



## ZE52414 (Nov 30, 2018)

Nice bikes guys! These BC models have some killer style!


----------



## GenuineRides (Nov 30, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 911032
> Wow!
> Cobalt Blue, and it's a Henderson too!
> 
> Thanks for that link, Dave.




Yep all mine, and all original paint and parts Henderson; incredible paint! Great bike because of its unusual parts. I will post some better pics soon.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Nov 30, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> Ok, so here we have it. The 1938 Schwinn built, Excelsior model BC117
> View attachment 910593
> This model was sold as Schwinn's Standard Equipped, with the optional Spring Fork, Cycelock, and Forewheel Brake.
> View attachment 910592
> ...




You will sell me this bike for $5.00. And you will not say move along move along.


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 30, 2018)

So, by the 1940 model year, the BC model evolved to get the updated frame, saddle and chainguard. 
Then it disappeared after that as a catalogued model.


So when this oddity showed up on eBay this past year, it was a real head scratcher.



It is what appears to be, a 1941 version of the BC model, but doesn't show up in any of the literature that I have seen.
Fortunately, it now resides in a local collection, so hopefully it's new owner will post some more pictures and information about it when he gets a chance.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Nov 30, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> So, by the 1940 model year, the BC model evolved to get the updated frame, saddle and chainguard.
> Then it disappeared after that as a catalogued model.View attachment 911068
> So when this oddity showed up on eBay this past year, it was a real head scratcher.
> View attachment 911067
> ...




I believe that is what a 40 BC actually may have looked like. The 40 I had came with same 6 hole (that I kept) and slight evidence of an early removed clam style tank vs. straps:

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/for-sale-1940-schwinn-bc-model.30765/#post-163444

The catalog shot shows a gilled BC tank which I have never seen outside of one grainy picture of one in bare metal (gills may have been added).

Man I wish I would have bid more for that red 40 - very sharp and unique bike.


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 30, 2018)

Yep, that makes more sense, since that non embossed tank was a 1940 item.
I asked Frank to check the serial number on the red bike.


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 30, 2018)

Yep! 
Eric is correct.
It's interesting that the actual 1940 model differs so much from what the catalog illustration shows.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Dec 1, 2018)

Some more BC trivia. They probably ran out of aero racks at some point and started using 9 holes. Also, I found my grainy photos of what appears to be a BC tank with gills as actually shown in the 40 catalog. Frank's red bike above could be the end of the evolution of a dying model or just another cool Schwinn factory oddball.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Dec 1, 2018)




----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Dec 1, 2018)

Stunning bikes guys! Thank you for posting these in one place.  These color combinations are incredible and I think I have a new favorite Schwinn. The knowledge you have been sharing is awesome too! Thanks!


----------



## onecatahula (Dec 1, 2018)

Here are a few more . .







One of my favorites: Green and Green tall frame BC, Marshall Field badged.  Here in Georgia !








Brown and Tan BC, I recently sold on the Cabe, now residing in a good home in Sebastapol. Originally badged AMC Flash.




Black and Ivory, as it was first coming together (tank, courtesy Eric!). Great progress on this one; photos to follow in weeks ahead . .




Packing to leave California . . Bye bye !







BC LaSalle w Jewel Tank. Georgia.




Another Brown and Tan (or is that aged “brick red”?) that recently popped up at a Cyclone Coaster.  Gothic fenders !  California.








Ivory and Black BC (courtesy DaveK!!), restored by Bob U, 10+ years ago. Georgia.

Big thanks to Marty for starting this thread !!  Love the BCs . . always a little under the radar. That’s the way we like it.


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 2, 2018)

Thanks, for the contributions guys!


----------



## onecatahula (Dec 2, 2018)

Did y’all notice the darts and swirlley thing on the tank of the BC that showed up at the Cyclone Coaster ?  Darts match the Brown and Tan I sold, but the swirlley thing is upside down, relative to every other BC in this thread ?!





























What’s up with that ?


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 2, 2018)

onecatahula said:


> Did y’all notice the darts and swirlley thing on the tank of the BC that showed up at the Cyclone Coaster ?  Darts match the Brown and Tan I sold, but the swirlley thing is upside down, relative to every other BC in this thread ?!
> 
> View attachment 912643
> 
> ...




Looks like all the other paint details are different too, no fancy darts. Whole different paint scheme.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Dec 3, 2018)

_*Marty ... I don’t think this bicycle falls under this model number ... maybe a 1940 ... by serial number reference makes it a early 40 .. but odd features on this one .. similar .. but the non embossed clam shell tank for one - the six hole rack - and the feather guard - paint scheme - well with exception of the odd tank graphic appear to be the same .. locking truss fork - I’ve only seen a couple others with the same tank graphics... odd is good though .. here’s from our ride last Saturday ... The bicycle is as purchased  - 2 speed ND & all - with exception of the juvenile cross brace bars that were on the bicycle which were a little more narrow & shorter than standard bars that I replaced before the ride Saturday with a set of NOS nickle platted Torringtons that should've been on it ... great rider & a keeper ... Ridden not Hidden - Frank*_


----------



## Dave K (Jan 20, 2019)

Finally more or less done.


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 20, 2019)

Beautiful bike, Dave!
The black and red color combo looks fantastic!


----------



## onecatahula (Apr 14, 2019)

Copake 2019


----------



## John G04 (Apr 14, 2019)

onecatahula said:


> Copake 2019
> 
> View attachment 980283




Working on a deal for that one


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 14, 2019)

Working on a deal for this ladies version of the BC model.


This one is unusual, in that it was jobbed by Hudson’s department store in Detroit, so it seems to be a mix of options that were mostly associated with the B model Hollywood.



Note, the Gothic fenders, side stand and two tone paint scheme.
Also, equipped with the rear carrier.



My thoughts were, that it mates up nicely with this similarly equipped, 1939 Hudson Detroit, Autocycle.



It’s nice, that it also mates up with its BC model brother.
Two mates in one.


----------



## Maskadeo (Apr 14, 2019)

Packed up heading your way tomorrow morning!


----------



## onecatahula (Jun 16, 2019)

onecatahula said:


> View attachment 912218
> Black and Ivory, as it was first coming together. Great progress on this one; photos to follow in weeks ahead . .




Well, it took 6 months.  What can I say ?

Here’s a bike I have always wanted to build. While not as stock original as Marty’s stunning black Excelsior BC, I always wanted to try the black/ivory contrasted with Original Schwinn Aluminum Gothics.
So, here we have an Excelsior badged 1939 BC117 (thanks Jim Taylor) with correct tank (thanks Eric), big chainguard (thanks Kim), big brake, old stock Bailey saddle, Gothics, long-cone Aluminum Delta HornLight, etc. Really enjoying how this turned out . . .

(now I just need that og AN307 key!!)


----------



## OC_Rolling_Art (Sep 8, 2019)

All of these are so beautiful... with some of the most expressive and dignified graphics/styling of the era.


----------



## OC_Rolling_Art (Sep 8, 2019)

onecatahula said:


> Well, it took 6 months.  What can I say ?
> 
> Here’s a bike I have always wanted to build. While not as stock original as Marty’s stunning black Excelsior BC, I always wanted to try the black/ivory contrasted with Original Schwinn Aluminum Gothics.
> So, here we have an Excelsior badged 1939 BC117 (thanks Jim Taylor) with correct tank (thanks Eric), big chainguard (thanks Kim), big brake, old stock Bailey saddle, Gothics, long-cone Aluminum Delta HornLight, etc. Really enjoying how this turned out . . .
> ...



Damn!


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 12, 2022)

The 1938/39 Schwinn, Ace model, BC117 rides again!
This particular bike, is one that’s been passed around the hobby quite a bit, and I was fortunate enough to get a chance to be its next caretaker.
My take on it, was to fully option it out, since it had the optional Spring Fork, and Black and Red paint scheme, I figured why not go all the way, and install the Cyclock and Forebrake.
The catalog list it as a Standard Equipped model, so it’s somewhat basic, until you start checking the option boxes on the order form.
Then it becomes a nice 2nd cousin to the Cycleplane/Motorbike.






























I wiped it down, with some 3 in 1 oil, for the photo shoot, to give it that super model wet look. 
It won’t look quite as glamorous, once the oil dries out a bit.
🤩
Enjoy!


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Nov 13, 2022)




----------



## cyclingday (Nov 14, 2022)

Looking good, Richard! @Handle Bar Hoarder 
I usually prefer the truss fork to the spring fork, except on these BC models.
I just like the unusual look, of the earlier type, 36 Cycleplane frame, and the addition of the later, 38 type, Spring Fork option.



It looks even more like an early motorcycle with that spring fork on there.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Nov 14, 2022)

cyclingday said:


> Looking good, Richard! @Handle Bar Hoarder
> I usually prefer the truss fork to the spring fork, except on these BC models.
> I just like the unusual look, of the earlier type, 36 Cycleplane frame, and the addition of the later, 38 type, Spring Fork option.
> View attachment 1732190
> It looks even more like an early motorcycle with that spring fork on there.



 MAN !!!! you know i love this one...  look's killer !! nice work !!   😍🥰😻😍🥰😻


----------



## PlasticNerd (Nov 25, 2022)

My green bc tall frame


----------

